# Cutters?



## Cindy B (Jan 30, 2020)

I'm considering getting a multi bar cutter.  Any suggestions on where?  I've googled and there are too many to choose from.  I'd rather get a tried and true one if at all possible.  Looking for a heavy metal one instead of wood, but will consider all.  
Thanks


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 31, 2020)

I have a multi bar Bud Cutter from Bud Hafner on Etsy. It’s reasonably priced and a work horse.  He will make it just fro you and you can specify what kind of cut you want. 1 inch, 1 1/8, 1 1/4 inches.  I also have a single bar cutter. I’ve only ever had 1 wire break in 5 years. Easy to clean as well.  Highly.


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Jan 31, 2020)

shunt2011 said:


> I have a multi bar Bud Cutter from Bud Hefner on Etsy. It’s reasonably priced and a work horse.  He will make it just fro you and you can specify what kind of cut you want. 1 inch, 1 1/8, 1 1/4 inches.  I also have a single bar cutter. I’ve only ever had 1 wire break in 5 years. Easy to clean as well.  Highly.


I just purchased a single wire cutter and a wooden box cutter and I can't wait to get them. Do you have a picture of your single wire cutter? I want to get an idea of what to expect.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 31, 2020)

Here you go


----------



## bookreader451 (Jan 31, 2020)

I was looking at a Bud cutter too.  I think I am going to bite the bullet and get it.


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Jan 31, 2020)

shunt2011 said:


> Here you go


That is the exact same one I bought. I bought the one in the picture first and wasn't planning on buying the single wire one but it was on sale and I couldn't resist.


----------



## Carly B (Jan 31, 2020)

I have the little wooden one.  It's the only cutter I have and I love it.  I can't use it with my little slab mold, but I don't do slabs that often. But that's the only downside.


----------



## Kiti Williams (Jan 31, 2020)

shunt2011 said:


> I have a multi bar Bud Cutter from Bud Hafner on Etsy. It’s reasonably priced and a work horse.  He will make it just fro you and you can specify what kind of cut you want. 1 inch, 1 1/8, 1 1/4 inches.  I also have a single bar cutter. I’ve only ever had 1 wire break in 5 years. Easy to clean as well.  Highly.




  I tried both this man's name and a wire cutter by Bud.  No results, can you post a link?


----------



## HappyLittleSloth (Jan 31, 2020)

My husband bought me one from Plowboyz. I believe they may be on etsy as well. I love mine!


----------



## dibbles (Jan 31, 2020)

@Kiti Williams  Here's a link to Bud's Workshop on etsy. I have a single wire cutter and love mine too.
https://www.etsy.com/shop/budhaffner?ref=simple-shop-header-name&listing_id=721163429


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Jan 31, 2020)

Here is the link to the one I just bought. It's on sale https://www.etsy.com/listing/620356197/soap-cutter-single-wire-for-cold-or-hot


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 31, 2020)

I haven’t been to his site in some time. He’s switched things up since I got mine. Both of them. My metal multi bar looks so different.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 31, 2020)

My husband built me a multi cutter which is far from pretty, perfect or a Bud but it works. I always wanted a Bud cutter but never wanted to hurt my hubby's feelings so I never purchased one, but it would have been the only cutter I would ever buy.


----------



## Kiti Williams (Feb 1, 2020)

Thank you all for your help!  I have sent an e-mail off to my hubby - I have a birthday coming up!


----------



## Lauren C (Feb 2, 2020)

cmzaha said:


> My husband built me a multi cutter which is far from pretty, perfect or a Bud but it works. I always wanted a Bud cutter but never wanted to hurt my hubby's feelings so I never purchased one, but it would have been the only cutter I would ever buy.


Could you post a pic of the cutter your husband constructed? I’m intrigued!


----------



## TheGecko (Feb 2, 2020)

bookreader451 said:


> I was looking at a Bud cutter too.  I think I am going to bite the bullet and get it.



I picked up a gently used Bud’s single cutter and wow...love it.  I was using a modified cheese slicer and it worked well enough and was very easy to store, but I was getting to the point when I needed something more.  I hadn’t planned on getting one until this summer, but I couldn’t pass up the opportunity.


----------

